# Anyone have a copy of Colorado Rivers and Creeks and/or Whitewater of the S. Rockies?



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Colorado-Rivers-Creeks-Gordon-Banks/dp/0964539950


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

MNichols said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Colorado-Rivers-Creeks-Gordon-Banks/dp/0964539950


Thanks...I have google on my computer too.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Thanks...I have google on my computer too.




But you don't have Amazon?


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Amazing how many great guides have gone out of print.

One of my favorites was Doug Wheat's Guide to Colorado Rivers and vicinity or something like that. His inclusion of geology, ecology, history was excellent.

Stholquist's Whiterwater guide was excellent.

Western Whitewater was a bible of knowledge of western rivers. 

River of the Southwest by Anderson(RIP) was pretty good.

The wilderness river guides with logs by John Garren(RIP) were excellent with substantial opportunity for continuity. 

Such a shame that someone didn't pick up the torch and update guides such as these.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Thanks...I have google on my computer too.



Sorry if I offended you. Was not my intention. 



You asked for a place to 1) get the book, and 2) the author. I provided both. I did not google it, I went right to Amazon and checked there, as I had been able to find a copy of Western Whitewater there, pointed in that direction by a friendly buzzard. I personally never thought to look there, not knowing Amazon sold used out of print books.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Search World Cat, will show libraries that have (Western Whitewater, for example), as well as stores/on line companies that have it and the price.

Abe Books, Barnes and Nobles, Biblio.com (out of print books), GoodReads.com, etc. are other places to search.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

I bought one from amazon years ago that was in used condition for about 25$ showed up and it was pretty much brand new. hopes that helps


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

+ 1 for Western Whitewater. Kyle and Evan did a great job with WWSR but nothing compares with the extensive work CC&C did on this book. The detail in the rapid descriptions aren't found anywhere else.

-AH


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I do have a copy of Western Whitewater from the 90's but always thought it was a bit basic compared to run and rapid descriptions compared to CRC. Maybe I'm just not remembering CRC correctly but I recall maps and such for rivers that Western Whitewater doesn't have. Western Whitewater is certainly a very thorough and wide reaching book, which is nice. I guess I just was hoping for a more specific Colorado guide that is also up to date.

I never owned a copy of Whitewater of the Southern Rockies and I'm not sure I've even held a copy in my hands. I just saw some posts online saying it was more detailed then Colorado Rivers and Creeks and had a bunch of stuff in it that CRC didn't.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Also...I realize that there are places online to find out of print books but they are often very expensive (I don't recall seeing a copy of Whitewater of the Southern Rockies for less then $125). 

I was hoping to find someone on here that maybe doesn't boat as often as they used to that has a copy that they might give up for a more reasonable price. Sorry if my initial response to posting a link to amazon was a bit terse. 

I know who the authors of the books are, but my point was to see if someone that was friends with them wanted to broach the subject of maybe doing a small run of reprints of either book as a group buy.


----------



## kayakingkate (Mar 16, 2004)

It looks like there is one available to borrow at the Denver public library if you want to just look at it.

https://catalog.denverlibrary.org/search/title.aspx?ctx=1.1033.0.0.6&pos=1


----------

